

How to Turn Startup Ideas into Reality by Taking Money from Strangers - saurabh
http://www.infoq.com/presentations/funding-startup-ideas

======
ColinWright
Well that made my machine run like a snail on valium.

Closed, and accessed with lynx.

Oh look, content doesn't show up with lynx. Closed. Don't care.

